# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Сброс счетчика на Samsung SCX-4300

## FlacK

Подскажите, как сделать обнуление счетчика страниц на данном МФУ? После 3й заправки отказался печатать.

----------


## mik2007

Прошивкой чипа.

----------


## ruslanuz

_http://www.startcopy.ru/repair/sams4300_sc.htm_

----------

